# What hardware for transparency?

## zieloo

I'm now (after swiching to xorg:evil: ) able to use the real transparency, but it's awfully slow on my machine!

I wonder what hardware, graphic card is needed for it to be usable?

edit: Just asking for your experience. What graph do you have and is transparency fast enough?

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments.

----------

## Zyne

Geforce 6600GT, working great with transparence!

one thing though... don't forget to add

```
Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
```

to your device listing (the vid card section of course) in xorg.conf... Things will speed up a LOT (at least in my case  :Wink:  )

----------

## hornett

It works amazingly well on my NVIDIA Geforce MX460 using the RenderAccel option. I haven't had any luck with my (much newer) ATI card tho  :Sad: 

----------

## nxsty

Any Nvidia geforce should be fine.

----------

## lbrtuk

I'll warn you now that the current implementation of composite is really a proof of concept and doesn't yet cooperate nicely with opengl and xv.

----------

## slashdevslashtty

Don't use ATi, it has only been a pain for me. Composite + transparency has not worked for me. (Radeon 9800)

----------

## CitizenX

zieloo, what graphics card are you using? I'm on a Geforce2 MMX 400 and I have transparency working no problem. It's still in its infancy, and has plenty far to go, but I've got xcompmgr with fluxbox working quite well.

have you seen the new Mac monitors? Now THATS transparency  :Wink: 

http://files.macbidouille.com/transparent/images/gallery_7575_1_198843.jpg

----------

## suede

I can confirm that my ATI 9600 Pro sucks donkey ballz when tying to enable translucency. Although it 'works', it brings my machine to it's knees,  like watching a slide show or something. RenderAccel seems to make no difference.

Unfortunately my vid card budget has been spent on beer, needless to say ATI won't be getting my money again.

----------

## zieloo

 *CitizenX wrote:*   

> zieloo, what graphics card are you using? I'm on a Geforce2 MMX 400 and I have transparency working no problem. It's still in its infancy, and has plenty far to go, but I've got xcompmgr with fluxbox working quite well.
> 
> have you seen the new Mac monitors? Now THATS transparency 
> 
> http://files.macbidouille.com/transparent/images/gallery_7575_1_198843.jpg

 

I'm just asking. My card is Intel 865 integrated Extreme Video Graphics 2. Whatever it's called it just sucks when trying to work with composite. Enabling only the shadows makes more sense although it's still consuming over 90% of the precious CPU time.

And the screenie is outstanding! :Cool: 

----------

## mikkoloo

I was just wondering if anyone knows if this laptop would handle kde's new translucency.

"XP 3000+, 512Mb"

"Discrete NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

http://www.elgiganten.se/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/sv_SE/-/SEK/El_DisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=p-_1jG7ihUv1iSylngo2bWQw6PFjtjc0Ndo=?ProductID=EBnD4QjoUxcAAAEBZ8go1k1v&CatalogCategoryID=FPzD4QjoC2oAAADwWwy5kZsO&filename=productpage_text%2cproducttype_text%2cprodtypes_vartypes_text

----------

## nxsty

 *mikkoloo wrote:*   

> I was just wondering if anyone knows if this laptop would handle kde's new translucency.
> 
> "XP 3000+, 512Mb"
> 
> "Discrete NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"
> ...

 

Yes, it will be fast and hardware accelerated if you use nvidia's propertiary driver.

----------

## joey_knisch

I know this is basically a dead topic but I figure someone can still use the info.

From my experience xcompmgr + geforce 4200 = instant ultra nasty crash (have to ssh into machine to shutdown)

However, my geforce 6200 + xcompmgr has never crashed yet.

----------

## mark_alec

I have a 450Mhz k6-2 and a 64MB geforce2 mx 440 and transparency works really well   :Twisted Evil:  .  No need for fancy hardware, just a nvidia graphics card

----------

